# Anybody build a tube amp for there car audio? Not a hybrid



## 99chevy7.4L (Sep 25, 2010)

I am looking at the idea of a tube amp for my car stereo. I have built home audio tube amps no problem. I did get a price from Edcor on building the transformer with a 12 volt primary. Also looking at purchasing a vibrator to generate the AC needed. Any ideas or bits of info appreciated.


----------



## HCCA (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok...ok...not what you were asking for, but I thought these might entertain you until you get the response you wanted.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

winslow i know ur out there didn't you run tubes with horns


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

I seem to recall that Winslow was running HSS Fidelity at one time, which I believe is a pure Class A amp (according to their site):










"To integrate the current line of amplifiers HSS FIDELITY, it adds HT230 model precedent, the only amplifier in present time is the new HT240 in pure “A “ class 40+ 40 Watts, Dual Mono with KT90-EH tubes in parallel Single-Ended configuration and Negative Feedback = "


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Milbert, even though not class A, is pure tube too. 

Kelvin


----------



## 99chevy7.4L (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice pics of the amps. I like the Zendar triode that is a start in the right direction. I am going to build my own. Probably use some 6L6 tubes. They will exclusively power my horns though as I will have 5-10 watts RMS. The amp will be removable as I won't leave it in there all the time. I will prob make some push pin type releases for it. It will be a target of theft if left out.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The only all tube car amps on the market AFAIK are the Milbert and HSS. The rest are hybrids.

And yeap, I have a HSS HT230.


----------



## 99chevy7.4L (Sep 25, 2010)

How much was the HSS. I am going to build one regardless but curious. "thehatedguy" have you ever built and amp. I figure with the transformers, tubes, caps, etc I can build my car amp for about 200 maybe 250 bucks.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Here it is in my old car.

And a gut shot.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

and don't forget the tru c.7at.. though only a hand full of those in the wild.. but the only other ones not mentioned is the dls hybrid, tru hybrids and geny hybrid


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And when it was new.


----------



## 99chevy7.4L (Sep 25, 2010)

The HT230 is a work of art. I like the torroidal transformers. Those multi-tiered braces are a nice idea. If it was mine those KT90's would be exiting. I would put some Genalex Gold Lion Kt88's in it. Or perhaps some KT66's and just bias it a little more. For horns depending on what Ma draw the KT90's have some EL34's would make it sing better in the highs and mids. EL34's are the best sounding tube for midrange IMO.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The HT230s come with EH KT88s. The HT240s come with EH KT90s. My amp (not shown in the pictures) has a quad of Winged C 6550 power tubes and Mullard CV4003 drivers. All of the caps in the tube section were changed to Sonicap caps and Sonicap Platinum teflon bypasses.

I agree about the EH KT90s. The only good KT90s were the Ei Gen 1 and 2, but finding those are harder than finding original Tung Sol 6550s.


----------



## 99chevy7.4L (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a ton of original Tung Sol 6550's. Which IMO are the best sounding 6550's. If you want to upgrade those Sonicaps look at some Mundorf paper and oil caps. They will blow the sonicaps away. Sure the mundorfs are 25 to 40 a cap but very much worth it. They will need over 50 hours of burn in time. IF you want to tweak your high end a little more put PRP resistors in. If you want them more warm and natural look at Vishay-Dales. 

Hatedguy have you ever built an amp from scratch. If not try it you will be surprised what can be done. I will post pics of my custon amp once I get started. I am waiting for parts right now. Should have everything by friday. Fedex 2 day air is a great thing.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I didn't have the funds to do Mundorf Silver-Oils...and I think they were a little too large to fit too. That was a couple years back when I changed all of that stuff out.

I have built a Bottlehead kit, that's the only tube amp that I've built. Would like to build more once the kids get a little older and I get a dedicated listening space again.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

thought ur car is suppose to be ur dedicated listening space


----------



## Abob89 (Mar 2, 2010)

DDZT-45 Amplifier - DDAudio.com | Digital Designs : Speakers Made in the USA

Digital Designs has their ZT-45 amp too. Not quite sure if that's what your after but they're supposed to be pretty incredible.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Nostromo has, "Saxo built in Italy" has pics


----------

